# PANASONIC CQ-VX5500D



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

This is IMO a fugly head unit but I have heard one and they sound unbelievable.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PANASONIC-CQ-VX5500D-CAR-DOUBLE-DIN-CD-MD-DSP-STEREO-/230683101159?pt=Car_Audio_In_Dash_Receivers&hash=item35b5c8c7e7


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Awesome sounding headunit! 

I still have mine sitting here damaged from shipping..damn UPS bastards. It still hurts looking at it.

I had the rare one without the D or W at the end of the model...Was confirmed by Matt R that it didn't have an output stage...compared to the other models. Which in his opinion is better.


----------



## Troy9 (Nov 22, 2009)

that unit does sound awesome..doesn't look too bad either..kinda unique..


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

always wanted to try this , its a good looking HU imo... plus the illumination match my interior lights as well


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn I want this really bad!!!

Shipping from Japan makes me cringe.......I don't think it would make it to New Jersey....


----------



## Cenovio (Oct 13, 2009)

Have wanted that hu since I first saw it 10 yrs. Ago. The hu looks magnificent. Everything about it shows class.


----------

